# Magic Truffles



## Haribert (May 3, 2017)

Does anyone ever tried using shrooms? I was reading some articles about this magic truffles and shrooms before engaging my self for the first time. Like this one from https://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/what-are-magic-truffles/ They say that it has a very potent effect on the brain and hallucination. Unlike marijuana does it have any medical use? In one article that I've read magic truffles or shrooms are use on reducing the symtoms of obsessive-conpulsive disorder. It can also help people to quit smoking and alcohol addiction. Some studies also suggest the property of magic shrooms/truffles can be useful for cancer patients. I would really want to hear other insights regarding this new possible cure. Thanks


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

I have never took magic truffles but I once tried magic mushrooms (before my DP), which contains the same hallucinogenic substance (psilocybin / psilocin). I almost had a bad trip, after threwing up I felt better and enjoyed it quite a lot. Hopefully I was with a friend of mine. The problem is, these can dissociate you even more and suggestive thoughts and emotions are quite stronger while on them (I'm especially thinking about anxiety in the case of dp). I remember feeling stressed at some point, but then managed to go back to a positive mood just by telling myself I was fine.

If you react correctly to it, there is a chance it might help you, it might also trigger your anxiety and deep you even more into dp / dr even more on the long term. It can also cause an hallucinogen persisting perception disorder.

I would defenitely not recommend hallucinogenic substance for people suffering of DP or any other disorder, including emotional and stressed / anxious people. I know a lot of people have experienced positive long term after effects thanks to hallucinogenic substance, while others have experience disastrous long term psychic effects.

If ever you try it though, do it safely :

- Don't do it alone, be with someone you trust

- Take a microdose (just enough to slightly percieve the effect), this way you take little to no significant risks

- Wait a few days and check on how you're doing / feeling, have any behavioral or metabolic changes

My suggestion : don't do it


----------

